# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 1401

## Amirhossein-79

برنامه ریختن برای درس خوندن درست واقعا مهمه یعنی اینکه شما یه روز در هفته باید مشخص کنید سر فصلایی که میخاید هفته بعد بخونید رو اولویت بندی و بودجه بندی کنید و خرد کنید توی روزهای هفتتون تا وقتی هفته بعد میخاید درس بخونید سر در گم نباشید .
حالا چطوری باید برنامه ریزی کنم ؟! اصلا لازم به مشاور داشتن برای برنامه ریزی هست ؟ چون من خودم مشاوره میدم اگه الان بگم بله حمله می کنید می گید میخای برا خودت دانش آموز جمع کنی  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  ولی پاسخ من اینه : بستگی داره به خود طرف یعنی چی حالا ؟ نوشتن یه برنامه اگه بر اساس توانایی های یه فرد و شناخت نسبت به خودش باشه خیلی خوبه اتفاقا از برنامه مشاور هم میتونه بهتر باشه  :Yahoo (105):  ولی مشکل این مدل برنامه ها کجاست ؟!* 1- تصمیمات احساساتی* یعنی دانش آموز وقتی میبینه وای فلان مبحثو عقب افتادم  :Yahoo (19):  میشینه بکوب اون مبحثو میخونه و از سایر مباحث غافل میشه و به نحوی نمیتونه توازن برقرار کنه .* 2- نبود نظارت* : بیاید رو راست باشیم اغلب آدما اگه زور بالا سرشون نباشه کارا رو با کیفیت و خوب انجام نمیدن ، 1 هفته 2هفته 1ماه 2ماه میشینی خودت میخونی ، خیلی هم خوب ولی یه جاهایی یکی باید باشه تکونت بده و نذاره کند بشی  :Yahoo (65):   نقش مشاور اینجور جاها معلوم میشه .

خب حالا آقا من با تمام توضیحاتی که دادی میخام خودم برنامه بنویسم بگو چه کار کنم ؟

1- هر روز همه درسای اختصاصی توی برنامت باشه ، بعضی از داوطلبا میان میگن که خب من ریاضیم خوبه پس ی روز در میون میخونم یا زیست خستم میکنه پس یه روز در میونش میکنم ! بچه ها این مدل فکرا سم محضه :Y (443):  :Y (734):  دروس اختصاصی باید هر روز و همه عنوانها ریاضی فیزیک زیست و شیمی توی برنامت باشه وگرنه نمیتونی متوزان جلو بری ولی نکته ای که این جا هست و باید توجه داشته باشی برقراری موازنه بین مطالبه یعنی چی ؟! یعنی اینکه آقا خانم وقتی داری توی فیزیک حرکت شناسی یا دینامیک میخونی که واقعا تعداد تستای هر سرفصلش زیاده اون دوره ریاضی بیا فصلای آسون بذار توی برنامت که ذهنت بکشه جلو بری و خسته نشی بخای درسو ول کنی! 

2-برنامتو مبحثی بچین نه ساعتی ! وای وای وای از این آدمایی که هنوزم اینطورین که میان مینویسن 8 تا 10:30 زیست 10:45 تا 12:15 شیمی و ... آقاااااااااااااااااا خااااااااااااااااانم این مدل برنامه نویسی بر می گرده به عهد ساسانیان ، ترو خدا یکم با متد های روانشناختی جدید آشنا بشید ، حالا چرا میگم ساعتی برنامه نریز ؟ :Y (661):  ساعتی برنامه ریختن پویایی ذهن تو رو میگیره یعنی چی حالا ؟ یعنی اگه بنویسی 8 تا 10:30 زیست اگر تو بتونی اون مطلب زیست رو توی یک ساعت و بیست دقیقه تموم کنی ذهنت میگه نههههههههههه من تا 10:30 وقت دار پس این ده دقیقه هم باید صرف این مطلب بشه در صورتی که شما این ده دقیقه از تایمو میتونستی سیو کنی و یه درس دیگه بخونی ثانیا اینطوری برنامه ریزی کردن باعث میشه دیگه نتونی مدیریت زمانو یاد بگیری یعنی چی ؟ یعنی اگه یه روز از ساعت 8تا 10:30 که زیست گذاشتی یه کاری پیش اومد نتونستی زیست بخونی باید زیستو کنار بذاری چرا چون تایمش رفته در صورتی که اگر مبحثی برنامه ریزی می کردی میتونستی بین مباحثی که توی برنامه اون روزت داری اولویت بندی کنی .


3- یه روز در هفته رو به عنوان روز برنامه ریزی انتخاب کن و توی اون روز مباحث هفته آینده رو با توجه به سرفصلایی که آزمون میدی برای خودت تقسیم کن و اون ها رو در هر روز قرار بده که بدونی قراره هر روز چی بخونی یه نیم روز هم خالی بذار برای جبران البته یه نیم روز کامل نه نیم روز که تایمش توی روزای مختلف باشه.

4- آمار خودتو داشته باش ، آقا و خانوم کنکوری یه دفترچه داشته باش و هر روز تعداد تست و ساعت مطالعتو توش یادداشت کن این آمار رو آخر هر هفته چک کن که بدونی چند چندی ! و همچنین ساعت هر درس رو بنویس که آخر هفته بدونی آقا من فیزیک این هفته 18 ساعت خوندم ولی ریاضی کم خوندم پس هفته دیگه ریاضی هم بیشتر بخونم و ... . 


همه این خلاصه مطالبی که برات گفتم حاصل 3 بار تجربه کنکوریه  :Yahoo (83): 
97 : 16256
98 : 4970
99 : 649

موفق باشید  :Y (467):  :Y (467):

----------


## Ftm_a

سلام من سه تا اختصاصی و دو تا عمومی در یک روز میخونم 
باید حتما چهار تا بشه؟

----------


## high-flown

یه وقتی روبراجبران بذار
که اتفاقات پیش بینی نشده روپوشش بده
این موردخیلی مهمه

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام من سه تا اختصاصی و دو تا عمومی در یک روز میخونم 
> باید حتما چهار تا بشه؟


خیر لزومی بر کمیت نیست  :Yahoo (4): 
مهم کیفیته و تقسیم بندی صحیح دروس در فواصل هفتگی ، ماهانه و ..

----------


## Ftm_a

اها خیلی ممنون 
من امسال آزمون قلم چی شرکت میکنم ترازم حدودا ۶۲۰۰ و ایناست
برای تابستون و سال بعد کدوم آزمون برم؟گاج یا گزینه دو ؟یا همین قلم چی؟
قلم چی واقعا تقلباش اعصاب خورد کنه و بعضی سوالاش واقعا رو مخمه و با این تقلبا جامعه اماریش حس میکنم به درد نمیخوره 
در مورد تشابه گاج با کنکور ۹۹ شنیدم گزینه دو هم شنیدم خوبه 
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## Doctormahdi

خیلی هم عالی

----------


## ali_12

> اها خیلی ممنون 
> من امسال آزمون قلم چی شرکت میکنم ترازم حدودا ۶۲۰۰ و ایناست
> برای تابستون و سال بعد کدوم آزمون برم؟گاج یا گزینه دو ؟یا همین قلم چی؟
> قلم چی واقعا تقلباش اعصاب خورد کنه و بعضی سوالاش واقعا رو مخمه و با این تقلبا جامعه اماریش حس میکنم به درد نمیخوره 
> در مورد تشابه گاج با کنکور ۹۹ شنیدم گزینه دو هم شنیدم خوبه 
> نظر شما چیه؟


خوب تقلب بشه.مهم نیست.بچه درس خونها و تاپ های کنکور که تقلب نمیکنن.شما خودتونو با اونها مقایسه کنین

----------

